# Domain names .com, .net, .biz, etc.



## hestonian (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello all,

Hope I'm posting in the right spot...

I've come up with a name for my t shirt business (I'll just call it 'tshirts' for this question) and wanted to register the domain name through GoDaddy. Unfortunately, the name has already been taken, though from what I can tell, it isn't in use.
GoDaddy offered different options besides the www.tshirts.com domain, such as:
tshirts.net
tshirts.info
tshirts.biz
mytshirts.com
tshirtsonline.com
etc., etc.
In your experience, does the .com, .net, .biz, etc., make a huge difference in traffic to your site? Does it even matter what comes after that dot? Are consumes used to the .com addresses? Should I stick to .com and just use a variation on my 'tshirt' name? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

-Hestonian


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it matters a lot. There is a big difference between .com and .biz. 

Initially a couple of the domain names I had planned on using were taken. This made me rethink my domain name. The new name I came up with was so much better and I was able to get the .com and .net for it.

Believe it or not but your potential customers want to see a .com or a .net. This is just the way things are right now.

1. Come up with a new name.
2. Contact the current owner and persuade him to sell you the domain name.
3. Take one of the lesser options (.biz, .org, etc.)

Good luck.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I host my own domains and I am always coming up with ideas for website. As of this date I own 5 of my own sites and host 10 others. When it comes to names it can get real ugly out there. If you get a name that is too close to a "Big" name you may get a letter.. from a lawyer.. yep it happens.. I have spent hours plugging in names that fit my business. when I found one I searched it other than godaddy.. like goggle.. sometimes I get this "do you mean (blank)" which means I was close. Yes the .com and the .net or the best way to go.. But look look and look.. also if you do find a name.. I would buy the matching .net, .biz also.. why take a chance when it only cost you a few bucks.You say they offered you tshirts.net?? I just checked and it was taken?



hestonian said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope I'm posting in the right spot...
> 
> ...


----------



## hestonian (Mar 25, 2006)

Badalou, the 'tshirt' name was just an example. It'd be great if it was available, but I'm several years behind the times on getting that one!

phOyce, do you have any experience/knowledge on what is involved in buying a domain name from someone? What type of approach should I take with the owner? I wouldn't want to come across as really desperate, because I assume that would drive the price up if they're willing to sell.

GoDaddy offers the option of 'backordering' the name in case the current owner cancels. Worth it, or a waste of money?

How about putting 'best' or 'my' or 'online' in front of the name? Am I muddying the waters?


----------



## hestonian (Mar 25, 2006)

I checked the info on the current owner of the domain name that I want. It says they got it in 2002, updated in 2006, and it expires in 2007. When I type in that web address, I get taken to a site that has nothing to do with clothing of any kind, and the website address line changes to something completely different. Any ideas as to why that might be?

-Hestonian


----------



## BelHeirClothing (Mar 23, 2006)

hestonian said:


> I checked the info on the current owner of the domain name that I want. It says they got it in 2002, updated in 2006, and it expires in 2007. When I type in that web address, I get taken to a site that has nothing to do with clothing of any kind, and the website address line changes to something completely different. Any ideas as to why that might be?
> 
> -Hestonian



they bought the name just so they can sell it to you at a higher price.. people do that..they buy website and sell it to people who want to own it...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Do not backorder, waste of money.. Don't rush it.. remember it is your business name.. Also do not pick one of those really long names. People can't remember them. I took 3 hours and came up with a name that I was amazed was not taken.. Teerags.. hay it is called the rag trade right.. Lou


hestonian said:


> Badalou, the 'tshirt' name was just an example. It'd be great if it was available, but I'm several years behind the times on getting that one!
> 
> phOyce, do you have any experience/knowledge on what is involved in buying a domain name from someone? What type of approach should I take with the owner? I wouldn't want to come across as really desperate, because I assume that would drive the price up if they're willing to sell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hestonian said:


> In your experience, does the .com, .net, .biz, etc., make a huge difference in traffic to your site? Does it even matter what comes after that dot? Are consumes used to the .com addresses? Should I stick to .com and just use a variation on my 'tshirt' name? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I've got a lot of experience with domain names as well, and I can tell you that you'll want to get the .com of your business name at all costs (and the .net,.org if you have the budget and you're building a brand).

People naturally type in .com when they are thinking of your company name. You don't want to lose that traffic to someone else.

A .com name does look more "trustworthy" than a .biz name to the average consumer.

If you are stuck on the domain name that is currently in use, you can try approaching the current owner. They could be willing to sell it for a decent price or they could be holding onto it with dreams of hitting it big in the domain name aftermarket

If they have it registered from 2002, it's not likely that they will let it expire anytime soon.

A backorder is a good idea if you don't think the domain name will be renewed. I've gotten several good names from various domain backordering services (godaddy, pool.com, etc). Some backordering services (like pool.com) don't make you pay until they actually get the name for you.

If you want to try to buy it from the current owner. Just write a short, to the point email offering them a fixed amount for the domain name. No need to go into the fact that they aren't using it or that you REALLY REALLY want it. You'll probably get one of 3 responses:

1) Sure, I'll sell it for your asking price (rare, but it happens)
2) I'll sell it to you for X times your asking price (more frequent)
3) No, I don't want to sell because I am going to use it later (which can sometimes mean the same thing as number 2, they could be just trying to haggle)

If you're not STUCK on the domain name, I would suggest just coming up with some other creative name that you can get the .com,.net,.org of. That would probably be the path of least resistance.


----------



## hestonian (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I'll let you know what the final outcome is once I've got it figured out!

-Hestonian


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Waiting for the .BOM!


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

.com does matter. I have a few friends in Singapore that I know are chatting on a certain site. I always type in the sitename.com but it's more like sitename.co.jp or something like that. I can't remember. I would go there more if it was just .com


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

And if you're outside the US, you should certainly get your co.uk or .com.au or whatever, in addition to the standard .com and .net. They're usually very cheap.

Even if you're in the US, if you plan on selling a lot to the UK, it might be a good idea to grab the .co.uk anyway...it'll get you into country specific directories and certain search engines.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> And if you're outside the US, you should certainly get your co.uk or .com.au or whatever, in addition to the standard .com and .net.


...says the guy in Australia who didn't register monkeylantern.com.au


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Solmu said:


> ...says the guy in Australia who didn't register monkeylantern.com.au



Shhhh!

But it's not likely that anyone else will 

Anyway...my excuse is that I'm not up and running here yet...ahem.....hmmmph....


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> Shhhh!
> 
> But it's not likely that anyone else will


Not particularly, no.



monkeylantern said:


> Anyway...my excuse is that I'm not up and running here yet...ahem.....hmmmph....


That's okay, I haven't either - my excuse is that .com.au is ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

And the whole...do as I say, not as i do....


----------

